# Restored Rommel's Rod



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Finished this original Rommel's Rod just before the new ones came out. It was missing the the skull radiator cap, and one of the small headlights. Had to repair lots of broken pieces, too. Being an original, the plastic had gotten quite brittle over the years. 

I replaced the missing skull radiator cap, with the help of a good friend who happens to like painting game figures (Thanks, Beck!) He sent me a few skulls he had lying around and I took one and sculpted on the helmet. The two missing small headlights came from another friend who gave me a couple of lights from a hot rod model he had. (Thanks, Bowerman!)

The decals that came with it were in bad shape and could not be used. I did a little online search and found some that someone had posted on another forum. I used Testor's Decal paper, and after several tries I got some that did the trick.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good but the paint is too yellow!Should be armor sand like this Tiger


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice work, Hooty ol' man!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice save Hooty! Looks like a nice clean save.
As for color, well, I think it looks good. This is a subjective item and colors are certainly going to vary on each one of these built. 
Chris


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

I went with Testor's "Afrika Mustard" which is a little on the yellow side. But, the camera flash seems to have enhanced the "yellow". As for it not being the "correct" color, I'm with you, Superduty. Nuff said!

Hooty:wave:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not too far off from this color!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Beautiful Job Hooty, fun kit to build.

Buzz


----------

